# Esperienze Personali



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=61257311

Si continua da qui


----------



## cris (28 Agosto 2012)

non sapevo esistesse.


QUalche volta mi sveglio in piena notte vedendo una strana luce rossa soffusa nella stanza di cui non son in grado di determinare la provenienza e fonte.



e non scherzo.


----------



## andre (28 Agosto 2012)

Non è la spia della tv?


----------



## cris (28 Agosto 2012)

non ho la tv in camera


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2012)

Sara' la nebbia che avete al nord


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> non sapevo esistesse.
> 
> 
> QUalche volta mi sveglio in piena notte vedendo una strana luce rossa soffusa nella stanza di cui non son in grado di determinare la provenienza e fonte.
> ...



controlla meglio...mai sentita una cosa del genere


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> controlla meglio...mai sentita una cosa del genere



Infatti... non ti è mai venuta voglia di alzarti e avvicinarti?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

cris. forse era un'aurora boreale nella tua stanza... o il colore dei tuoi "gas di scarico" che si mischiavano allo smog


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti... non ti è mai venuta voglia di alzarti e avvicinarti?



tendenzialmente tiro una bestemmia e mi rigiro dall'altra parte... non ho per niente voglia di andare a farmi rapire dagli alieni...

ti si gela il sangue quel poco, mi rigiro dall'altra parte e mi riaddormento

un giorno sarò stato sveglio boh, 15 minuti a tentare di capire che diavolo potesse essere, e non c'era alcuna spiegazione logica. 
il giorno successivo cercai qualunque fonte luminosa che potesse essere rossa, ma non trovai un accidenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> tendenzialmente tiro una bestemmia e mi rigiro dall'altra parte... non ho per niente voglia di andare a farmi rapire dagli alieni...
> 
> ti si gela il sangue quel poco, mi rigiro dall'altra parte e mi riaddormento
> 
> ...



Boh io non credo assolutamente a ste cose e mi sarei alzato a vedere piuttosto che farmi questi film mentali. Ma ti capita una volta ogni 6 mesi tipo?


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2012)

No Ora e un po che non succede... ( ora che l ho gufata come minimo succedera stanotte **)
cmnq e successo a caso... Senza una frequenza logica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> No Ora e un po che non succede... ( ora che l ho gufata come minimo succedera stanotte **)
> cmnq e successo a caso... Senza una frequenza logica



hai dormito bene cris?


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai dormito bene cris?



egregiamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

perfetto


----------



## SpottyTeux (30 Agosto 2012)

Sono sempre li ma non lo sai


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> non sapevo esistesse.
> 
> 
> QUalche volta mi sveglio in piena notte vedendo una strana luce rossa soffusa nella stanza di cui non son in grado di determinare la provenienza e fonte.
> ...



Secondo me stai trollando


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Se dico una cosa non mi prendete sul serio...quindi non ve la dico o perche' vi mettete a ridere o perche' non ci credete


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

icemerd... dici dici...


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Non so ...avete presente quando dormite con gli occhi aperti....o meglio pensate che state dormendo ma in realta' siete svegli?

Ecco, tutte le sante volte che capita cio' mi inizia a battere a mille il cuore .. e..


















basta ...tutto qua'


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Ragà è autosuggestione, purtroppo bombardati tutto il giorno di 'ste cose finiamo per autosuggestionarci. 
Dove vivo io, dando la mia casa sulla strada, si sentono rumori di ogni genere.
Gatti, cani, gufi, civette, grida(umane e non  )fruscii, passi, porte, bottiglie... di tutto e ci ho fatto l'abitudine.
Una volta i vicini tornarono, realizzai solo il giorno dopo che erano loro, ma poiché le case stanno attaccate sentivo il rumore delle loro scale e della loro porta del garage come fossero in casa mia, non vi dico, mi son ****** addosso, specialmente quando ho sentito la porta aprirsi ed io sapevo di averla chiusa a chiave.
Mi dissi -succeda quel che succeda- mi vogliono ammazzare mi ammazzino, chiusi gli occhi e...mi risvegliai il giorno dopo


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Hai gli occhi aperti ed è come se ti disconnettessi da tutto, ti riprendi e non sai quanto tempo è passato ne' cosa è successo... Una cosa del genere? Se sì a me capita spesso. Lo attribuisco al fatto che sto sempre con la testa tra le nuvole.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

A me stanno sulle bigli i sogni brutti o belli che siano...sembra tutto cosi' reale..mostri..fantasmi...la ragazza che ti e' sempre piaciuta...boh ..poi apri gli occhi ed e' tutto l'opposto...

comunque a)mi capita di fare gli stessi sogni anche a distanza di settimane
b)quandofaccio sogni brutti mi viene da urlare ma non riesco..come se non avessi voce


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo me stai trollando



no giuro


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> no giuro



Beh allora, magari potrebbe essere il bagliore di qualche luce da fuori che ti da fastidio agli occhi appena svegliato.


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh allora, magari potrebbe essere il bagliore di qualche luce da fuori che ti da fastidio agli occhi appena svegliato.



rosso?
in piena notte con le finestre e tapparelle chiuse? mmmh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Cris, la prossima volta ti alzi e vai a vedere da dove viene


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> rosso?
> in piena notte con le finestre e tapparelle chiuse? mmmh.



Mmmh Beh in questo caso è preoccupante la cosa


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Santa Lucia non è mia amica,noto solo ora questo topic 
Racconto una mia esperienza,un qualcosa di strano ma credo comunque che la suggestione mi abbia giocato un brutto scherzo.
SI tratta di un evento accaduto quasi 10 anni fa,settembre 2003,la sera durante la quale l'Italia battè il Galles 4-0 con tripletta di Pippo..
Mi trovavo a casa di un amico e finita la partita uscimmo in giardino a caxxeggiare,eravamo in 3 io 'sto mio amico e mio fratello.
Mentre giocavamo a golf vedo il mio amico che,a bocca aperta,guarda il cielo buio e mi indica un punto..
Guardo pure io e vedo una grossa sfera nera infuocata che sta precipitando verso terra,ma ad un certo punto il fuoco scompare e la sfera riprende quota fino a sparire nell'orizzonte,il tutto molto velocemente.
Il caso volle che in quei giorni in una paese vicino al mio ci fosse un'associazione che aveva messo a disposizione dei telescopi per osservare il cielo.Una delle mie professoresse faceva parte di questa specie di associazione e le chiesi se in quei giorni avevano osservato un fenomeno simile a quello che io avevo visto.La risposta è stata negativa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2013)

Ravviviamo questo topic dai


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2013)

Io ho assistito e vissuto un' esperienza sui fantasmi (recentemente) che ha messo in seria crisi le mie credenze...
Se volete la racconto, è abbastanza lunga e riguarda anche persone a me vicine.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2013)

Quand'ero bambino facevo sempre lo stesso sogno: una vecchietta veniva, mi prendeva e mi chiudeva nel mobile sotto la cristalliera. Ogni santa notte. Non so il perchè di sta cosa, ma sarà durata un annetto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io ho assistito e vissuto un' esperienza sui fantasmi (recentemente) che ha messo in seria crisi le mie credenze...
> Se volete la racconto, è abbastanza lunga e riguarda anche persone a me vicine.



Racconta pure ;-)


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2013)

Ok, premetto che prima di tutto ciò io non credevo minimamente ai fantasmi. Non credo in un'entità superiore...l'idea della vita dopo la morte è insensata per me (o lo era, non lo so), figuriamoci credere in spiriti ed anime. Ma comunque sia...
Mia zia lavora in un ufficio (non saprei come definire il locale, è tipo una tavernetta in un palazzina in periferia, zona tranquilla) con altre 5/6 ragazze.
Fatto sta che dopo qualche mese cominciano ad accadere strane cose, rumori sospetti, oggetti che si spostano. Nessuno da molto caso alla cosa, sarà l'impressione. Passano altri 2/3 mesi, i rumori si fanno insistenti, le sedie si muovono da sole, cadono cartelle dai mobili. Si sente una voce, chiama mia zia per nome e la intima di andare via, altrimenti morirà. Non scherzo.
Naturalmente sono tutti sconvolti, ma sarà un scherzo di pessimo gusto, dicono. Il tempo passa ma continua il tutto. La voce diventa insistente, la frase è sempre la stessa: "Vai via...o morirai, dovete andare via". I miei familiari cominciano ad indagare, chiedono in giro, lì affianco ci abitano. La proprietaria del locale fa finta di nulla, sa ma non dice nulla. Chiediamo a chi lavorava lì prima di mia zia. Perché è andato via? Ci dice che accadevano strane cose, ha sloggiato subito senza pensarci.
Il tempo passa, ma la situazione è la stessa...anzi si aggrava. Arriviamo a giugno dove oramai la situazione è insostenibile, non c'è più solo quella voce ma anche quella di una bambina e di un bambino. Le ragazze vengono scaraventate al suolo, ad un paio vengono tirati i capelli, le scrivania si muovono da sole. Addirittura ci sono scritte col gesso su ogni cosa, muri, sedie, fogli, mura. C'è scritto "via" al contrario e la croce di satana, quella rovesciata. Se puliscono dopo un po' ricompaiono.
Sono andato anche io lì, mi ha chiamato per nome, ha minacciato anche me, così come praticamente tutte le persone che sono state lì. Inutile dire che alla fine mia zia ha lasciato tutto disperata trovando altra sistemazione.
Come ho già detto io non credevo a tutto ciò...ma quando sono stato lì, c'è ben poco da obiettare e razionalizzare. Non è uno scherzo, nessuno si divertiva alle nostre spalle. Le voci c'erano, le cose si muovevano da sole. Ah, addirittura le ragazze sono state morse sulle braccia, tutto vero...c'era il segno di una dentatura.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Caspita [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] storia veramente interessante. Si dovrebbe indagare più a fondo su queste cose.


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Caspita [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] storia veramente interessante. Si dovrebbe indagare più a fondo su queste cose.



Hanno chiamato anche un team di esperti che è andato sul luogo dopo che il trasloco. Non sono rimasti in contatto però, quindi non saprei.


----------



## Snape (19 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ok, premetto che prima di tutto ciò io non credevo minimamente ai fantasmi. Non credo in un'entità superiore...l'idea della vita dopo la morte è insensata per me (o lo era, non lo so), figuriamoci credere in spiriti ed anime. Ma comunque sia...
> Mia zia lavora in un ufficio (non saprei come definire il locale, è tipo una tavernetta in un palazzina in periferia, zona tranquilla) con altre 5/6 ragazze.
> Fatto sta che dopo qualche mese cominciano ad accadere strane cose, rumori sospetti, oggetti che si spostano. Nessuno da molto caso alla cosa, sarà l'impressione. Passano altri 2/3 mesi, i rumori si fanno insistenti, le sedie si muovono da sole, cadono cartelle dai mobili. Si sente una voce, chiama mia zia per nome e la intima di andare via, altrimenti morirà. Non scherzo.
> Naturalmente sono tutti sconvolti, ma sarà un scherzo di pessimo gusto, dicono. Il tempo passa ma continua il tutto. La voce diventa insistente, la frase è sempre la stessa: "Vai via...o morirai, dovete andare via". I miei familiari cominciano ad indagare, chiedono in giro, lì affianco ci abitano. La proprietaria del locale fa finta di nulla, sa ma non dice nulla. Chiediamo a chi lavorava lì prima di mia zia. Perché è andato via? Ci dice che accadevano strane cose, ha sloggiato subito senza pensarci.
> ...



Mi è successa una roba simile anche a me. Ero al campeggio con degli amici, dormivamo in tende separate perchè si spendeva meno. Ad un certo punto, la prima notte, sento come delle voci e penso siano loro che parlottano di fuori..esco e non c'è nessuno. Alchè mi dico: mannaccia, sarà stato qualcuno che parlava in lontananza e per caso l'ho sentito. Cosi torno a dormire e il giorno dopo al mattino mi sveglio e, davanti alla mia tenda, trovo come i solchi di..non saprei come definirlo, quando qualcosa decolla e poi plana. E ad un mio amico è successa una cosa strana, quella notte: ha perso un braccio. Ma poi l'ha ritrovato, era un po' distratto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2013)

In effetti, non molto tempo fa, io e un mio amico crediamo di aver visto un ufo  eravamo in auto di ritorno dall'università, era sera, e sulla strada vediamo questa luce rossa che si muoveva nel cielo, però velocemente(troppo per essere un aereo)ma soprattutto andava a destra e sinistra, andava avanti e tornava indietro, che razza di veivolo avrebbe fatto quelle manovre? Dopo aver accompagnato il mio amico ho cercato di seguirla con l'auto ma dava su dei terreni non accessibili e quindi niente, poi è scomparsa.


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Mi è successa una roba simile anche a me. Ero al campeggio con degli amici, dormivamo in tende separate perchè si spendeva meno. Ad un certo punto, la prima notte, sento come delle voci e penso siano loro che parlottano di fuori..esco e non c'è nessuno. Alchè mi dico: mannaccia, sarà stato qualcuno che parlava in lontananza e per caso l'ho sentito. Cosi torno a dormire e il giorno dopo al mattino mi sveglio e, davanti alla mia tenda, trovo come i solchi di..non saprei come definirlo, quando qualcosa decolla e poi plana. E ad un mio amico è successa una cosa strana, quella notte: ha perso un braccio. Ma poi l'ha ritrovato, era un po' distratto.



Siete tutti liberi di non crederci, di certo non l'ho scritto per attirare l'attenzione


----------



## Snape (19 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In effetti, non molto tempo fa, io e un mio amico crediamo di aver visto un ufo  eravamo in auto di ritorno dall'università, era sera, e sulla strada vediamo questa luce rossa che si muoveva nel cielo, però velocemente(troppo per essere un aereo)ma soprattutto andava a destra e sinistra, andava avanti e tornava indietro, che razza di veivolo avrebbe fatto quelle manovre? Dopo aver accompagnato il mio amico ho cercato di seguirla con l'auto ma dava su dei terreni non accessibili e quindi niente, poi è scomparsa.



Non era un laser ? tipo quello che usano negli stadi per accecare i giocatori.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> Siete tutti liberi di non crederci, di certo non l'ho scritto per attirare l'attenzione



Dai, si scherza. Mi sembra molto strano ciò che dici, però. Sembra quasi il copione di un film.


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Non era un laser ? tipo quello che usano negli stadi per accecare i giocatori.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Infatti. Io sono il primo a non averci creduto per tutto il tempo, sono un tipo molto razionale e pragmatico. A volte però ci si scontra con una realtà che lascia poco spazio all'incertezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Non era un laser ? tipo quello che usano negli stadi per accecare i giocatori.


No, era una luce bella grossa e si vedeva venire fuori da un veivolo. Io, anzi, insistevo a credere che fosse un aereo e tutt'oggi non voglio credere di aver visto un ufo ma ancora ad oggi non mi spiego cosa potesse essere.


----------



## Snape (19 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Infatti. Io sono il primo a non averci creduto per tutto il tempo, sono un tipo molto razionale e pragmatico. A volte però ci si scontra con una realtà che lascia poco spazio all'incertezza.



Quindi mi stai dicendo che esiste la magia, nel mondo ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che esiste la magia, nel mondo ?



Beh, Ganso ce l'ha nei piedi...


----------



## Snape (19 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Beh, Ganso ce l'ha nei piedi...



Vabbè lol ma qui si parla di magia pura, purissima. Far sparire oggetti, voci dal nulla, scritte che ricompaiono...mica numeri da prestigiatore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2013)

Vabbé anche io son scettico, però leggere di esperienze personali di persone che comunque """"conosco"""" come la gente del forum, è intrigante


----------



## Snape (19 Settembre 2013)

Io personalmente rimango scettico. Dovessimo credere a queste storie (che non dubito siano state vissute, dubito le modalità) allora il mondo è praticamente abitato da demoni, diavoli, da magia nera e cose cosi. Praticamente paranormal activity sarebbe realtà, il che, secondo me, appare più che altro, come potrei dire... per auto suggestione.


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2013)

Non la definirei "magia". Penso che spiriti sia la parola giusta.
Credimi, l'autosuggestione era l'unica cosa non presenta in quella stanza. La cosa delle scritte, per me, era molto più inquietante della voci.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Poi sinceramente non saprei ragazzi, io non so a cosa credere. La vita dopo la morte esiste a sto punto? E' una cosa che mette in crisi le mie credenze sul mondo.


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In effetti, non molto tempo fa, io e un mio amico crediamo di aver visto un ufo  eravamo in auto di ritorno dall'università, era sera, e sulla strada vediamo *questa luce rossa *che si muoveva nel cielo, però velocemente(troppo per essere un aereo)ma soprattutto andava a destra e sinistra, andava avanti e tornava indietro, che razza di veivolo avrebbe fatto quelle manovre? Dopo aver accompagnato il mio amico ho cercato di seguirla con l'auto ma dava su dei terreni non accessibili e quindi niente, poi è scomparsa.



Luci a san siro


----------



## Snape (19 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non la definirei "magia". Penso che spiriti sia la parola giusta.
> Credimi, l'autosuggestione era l'unica cosa non presenta in quella stanza. La cosa delle scritte, per me, era molto più inquietante della voci.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Se quello che dici fosse vero, nel modo in cui credi tu sia vero...allora niente ha più senso, sarebbe TUTTO in discussione. Vita, morte,credo religioso, filosofia...andrebbe riscritto tutto.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ok, premetto che prima di tutto ciò io non credevo minimamente ai fantasmi. Non credo in un'entità superiore...l'idea della vita dopo la morte è insensata per me (o lo era, non lo so), figuriamoci credere in spiriti ed anime. Ma comunque sia...
> Mia zia lavora in un ufficio (non saprei come definire il locale, è tipo una tavernetta in un palazzina in periferia, zona tranquilla) con altre 5/6 ragazze.
> Fatto sta che dopo qualche mese cominciano ad accadere strane cose, rumori sospetti, oggetti che si spostano. Nessuno da molto caso alla cosa, sarà l'impressione. Passano altri 2/3 mesi, i rumori si fanno insistenti, le sedie si muovono da sole, cadono cartelle dai mobili. Si sente una voce, chiama mia zia per nome e la intima di andare via, altrimenti morirà. Non scherzo.
> Naturalmente sono tutti sconvolti, ma sarà un scherzo di pessimo gusto, dicono. Il tempo passa ma continua il tutto. La voce diventa insistente, la frase è sempre la stessa: "Vai via...o morirai, dovete andare via". I miei familiari cominciano ad indagare, chiedono in giro, lì affianco ci abitano. La proprietaria del locale fa finta di nulla, sa ma non dice nulla. Chiediamo a chi lavorava lì prima di mia zia. Perché è andato via? Ci dice che accadevano strane cose, ha sloggiato subito senza pensarci.
> ...



tra i miei tanti interessi c'è anche il paranormale 
Mettendo da parte lo scetticismo, ti posso dire che nel caso da te descritto i fantasmi non c'entrano nulla.
I fantasmi non hanno nulla a che vedere con le croci al contrario, tantomeno con i morsi, che sono tutti elementi presenti invece nei trattati di demonologia e di esorcismi.
Si tratta di presenze demoniache.
Un bell'esorcismo e passa la paura.
Comunque potevi fare pure un bel filmato: saresti praticamente ricco adesso  Avrebbero fatto anche un film su di voi.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me è autosuggestione. Mi spiego meglio: noi sfruttiamo pochissimo la nostra mente. Io credo che potenzialmente siamo in grado di controllare oggetti col pensiero, far apparire e sparire cose dal nulla, guarire da una malattia in modo autonomo. Basta vedere anche le guarigioni miracolose della gente che va in pellegrinaggio. Io più che ai fantasmi o agli spiriti, credo al potere della mente umana


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2013)

Bossari a casa di butcher


----------



## Snape (20 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me è autosuggestione. Mi spiego meglio: noi sfruttiamo pochissimo la nostra mente. Io credo che potenzialmente siamo in grado di controllare oggetti col pensiero, far apparire e sparire cose dal nulla, guarire da una malattia in modo autonomo. Basta vedere anche le guarigioni miracolose della gente che va in pellegrinaggio. Io più che ai fantasmi o agli spiriti, credo al potere della mente umana



Sono d'accordo. Ma lui ha trovato scritte che ricompaiono, che lo intimavano ad andarsene...non è propriamente un effetto che puoi usare su te stesso, credo.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma lui ha trovato scritte che ricompaiono, che lo intimavano ad andarsene...non è propriamente un effetto che puoi usare su te stesso, credo.



Inconsapevolmente perché no.


----------



## Snape (20 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Inconsapevolmente perché no.



E per quale motivo dovrebbe ? addirittura farsi apparire i morsi sulle braccia.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Settembre 2013)

Questo non lo so, bisognerebbe conoscere bene butcher o sua zia per poterlo dire. É una analisi a livello teorico la mia, non conoscendo il caso diventa difficile approfondire più di tanto. Che ne so, magari sua zia già da tempo era infelice di quella sistemazione ed ha represso questo sentimento, per fare il primo esempio che mi viene in mente


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Inconsapevolmente perché no.



perché dalla descrizione sono coinvolte troppe persone.
A meno che uno di loro è dotato inconsapevolmente di capacità ESP molto potenti.

Ovviamente stiamo solo chiacchierando


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me è autosuggestione. Mi spiego meglio: noi sfruttiamo pochissimo la nostra mente. Io credo che potenzialmente siamo in grado di controllare oggetti col pensiero, far apparire e sparire cose dal nulla, guarire da una malattia in modo autonomo. Basta vedere anche le guarigioni miracolose della gente che va in pellegrinaggio. Io più che ai fantasmi o agli spiriti, credo al potere della mente umana



Un' idea molto affascinante, non la accantonerei. Anche io penso che la nostra mente abbia poteri di cui non ne siamo a conoscenza!

Comunque, [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION], se non sbaglio mia zia riuscì a riprendere la scrivania che si muoveva da sola. Appena la vedo le chiedo di farmelo mandare.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché dalla descrizione sono coinvolte troppe persone.
> A meno che uno di loro è dotato inconsapevolmente di capacità ESP molto potenti.
> 
> Ovviamente stiamo solo chiacchierando


Proprio questo sto dicendo.


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tra i miei tanti interessi c'è anche il paranormale
> Mettendo da parte lo scetticismo, ti posso dire che nel caso da te descritto i fantasmi non c'entrano nulla.
> I fantasmi non hanno nulla a che vedere con le croci al contrario, tantomeno con i morsi, che sono tutti elementi presenti invece nei trattati di demonologia e di esorcismi.
> Si tratta di presenze demoniache.
> ...



Poltergeist?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2013)

Sapevate che se fate un gesto volontario il cervello "sa" che lo farete diversi secondi prima?(mi sembra 6) 
Ad esempio: io adesso guardo la tastiera e decido di premere un tasto
ì
ecco, il cervello sapeva che avrei premuto il tasto "ì" 6 secondi prima della mia decisione (o meglio, della percezione della decisione).

Una cosa che mette in seria discussione il concetto di intenzionalità e rimette in gioco tutto il dibattito filosofico sulla mente e sul cervello (che sono 2 cose ben distinte).

Un esempio di quanto sia incredibile il nostro cervello.


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2013)

Serio?

Oppure la storiella che i mancini utilizzano l'emisfero destro e i destri il sinistro? Ma perché?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Poltergeist?



il movimento di oggetti è tipico dei poltergeist. non le voci però.
la presenza di croci al contrario e morsi è tipico (nel paranormale) solo in caso presenze demoniache.
in particolare le croci al contrario, che sono un simbolo particolarmente significativo
Anche le azioni violente (morsi, spintoni, i capelli tirati) sono molto più tipici nel caso di demoni piuttosto che di fantasmi.

Io comunque valuterei l'ipotesi burla. C'è troppa..."carne al fuoco". Come una scena del crimine con troppi indizi (alcuni anche contrastanti).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Serio?
> 
> Oppure la storiella che i mancini utilizzano l'emisfero destro e i destri il sinistro? Ma perché?



sisi tutto vero. Cerca l'esperimento di Libet e vedi 
E' un vecchio esperimento che è stato negli anni modificato e migliorato, ma che ha portato a risultati sempre simili. 
Quando l'ho studiato all'università sono rimasto di m.... ehm... di sasso


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2013)

Vicino casa di mia nonna, abita una coppia , tempo fa in casa la moglie del tizio non riusciva a entrare, veniva sempre buttata fuori come se ci fosse qualcosa che le impedisse di entrare, alla fine hanno chiamato un prete e tutto è tornato alla normalità......

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> il movimento di oggetti è tipico dei poltergeist. non le voci però.
> la presenza di croci al contrario e morsi è tipico (nel paranormale) solo in caso presenze demoniache.
> in particolare le croci al contrario, che sono un simbolo particolarmente significativo
> Anche le azioni violente (morsi, spintoni, i capelli tirati) sono molto più tipici nel caso di demoni piuttosto che di fantasmi.
> ...




Si ma non ho capito alla fine cosa cambia? Che i mancini sono più intelligenti dei destri? Oppure sono semplicemente costretti a rompere gli schemi dal momento che la maggior parte degli oggetti sono fatti esclusivamente per i destri, tipo forbici, etc.. E gli ambidestri?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2013)

no no, ma mi riferivo alla questione del cervello che sa molto prima che tu prenda una decisione
il fatto dei mancini non so se è vero.
ecco, la mia ultima esperienza paranormale è che il forum non mi fa visualizzare l'ultima pagina di commenti, a meno che non mi disconnetto. infatti ho letto il commento di ice perché mi sono un attimo disconnesso (ma ho già dimenticato cos'altro aveva scritto) 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

p.s. nemmeno adesso che ho postato vedo l'ultima pagina del topic


----------



## Snape (20 Settembre 2013)

Si ok il cervello è una macchina stupenda e probabilmente non lo utilizziamo al 100%, sono d'accordo. Ma allora come mai certi "poteri" vengono fuori casualmente, secondo la spiegazione che state dando all'episodio di butcher ? Perchè, se il cervello è cosi potente, non ci permette di comprendere e sfruttare appieno le nostre potenzialità ?

Sui demoni ecc. fosse vero che esistono tali presenze bè, allora esiste anche l'antitesi del demone, l'angelo...o no ?


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il movimento di oggetti è tipico dei poltergeist. non le voci però.
> la presenza di croci al contrario e morsi è tipico (nel paranormale) solo in caso presenze demoniache.
> in particolare le croci al contrario, che sono un simbolo particolarmente significativo
> Anche le azioni violente (morsi, spintoni, i capelli tirati) sono molto più tipici nel caso di demoni piuttosto che di fantasmi.
> ...



L'abbiamo valutata fino in fondo, ma non c'è stato niente che ci abbia fatto pensare in tal senso.
Poi due avvenimenti sono eclatanti: la cose delle scritte che compaiono da sole (le cancellammo, uscimmo dall'ufficio e una volta rientrati tutti eccole lì di nuovo), il tipo che mi chiama per nome quando nessuno, a parte mia zia, mi conosceva (e questo con tutte le altre persone andate lì).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sapevate che se fate un gesto volontario il cervello "sa" che lo farete diversi secondi prima?(mi sembra 6)
> Ad esempio: io adesso guardo la tastiera e decido di premere un tasto
> ì
> ecco, il cervello sapeva che avrei premuto il tasto "ì" 6 secondi prima della mia decisione (o meglio, della percezione della decisione).
> ...


Sull'intenzionalità e Libet hai qualcos'altro da dirci? 

Ps: Sulle potenzialità della mente sono molto scettico, voglio dire, al momento siamo sempre e solo nel congetturale quando asseriamo di poter controllare oggetti o cose simili...


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ok, premetto che prima di tutto ciò io non credevo minimamente ai fantasmi. Non credo in un'entità superiore...l'idea della vita dopo la morte è insensata per me (o lo era, non lo so), figuriamoci credere in spiriti ed anime. Ma comunque sia...
> Mia zia lavora in un ufficio (non saprei come definire il locale, è tipo una tavernetta in un palazzina in periferia, zona tranquilla) con altre 5/6 ragazze.
> Fatto sta che dopo qualche mese cominciano ad accadere strane cose, rumori sospetti, oggetti che si spostano. Nessuno da molto caso alla cosa, sarà l'impressione. Passano altri 2/3 mesi, i rumori si fanno insistenti, le sedie si muovono da sole, cadono cartelle dai mobili. Si sente una voce, chiama mia zia per nome e la intima di andare via, altrimenti morirà. Non scherzo.
> Naturalmente sono tutti sconvolti, ma sarà un scherzo di pessimo gusto, dicono. Il tempo passa ma continua il tutto. La voce diventa insistente, la frase è sempre la stessa: "Vai via...o morirai, dovete andare via". I miei familiari cominciano ad indagare, chiedono in giro, lì affianco ci abitano. La proprietaria del locale fa finta di nulla, sa ma non dice nulla. Chiediamo a chi lavorava lì prima di mia zia. Perché è andato via? Ci dice che accadevano strane cose, ha sloggiato subito senza pensarci.
> ...


Il racconto è impressionante.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vabbé anche io son scettico, però leggere di esperienze personali di persone che comunque """"conosco"""" come la gente del forum, è intrigante



Tu potresti raccontare qualcosa sui ragni


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo valutata fino in fondo, ma non c'è stato niente che ci abbia fatto pensare in tal senso.
> Poi due avvenimenti sono eclatanti: la cose delle scritte che compaiono da sole (le cancellammo, uscimmo dall'ufficio e una volta rientrati tutti eccole lì di nuovo), il tipo che mi chiama per nome quando nessuno, a parte mia zia, mi conosceva (e questo con tutte le altre persone andate lì).



Ma non potevate filmare il tutto?


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non potevate filmare il tutto?



Come ho già scritto ci dovrebbe essere il video della scrivania che si muove e se non sbaglio qualche foto.
Purtroppo non è stata una cosa molto piacevole, un paio di ragazze sono state male per settimane dopo questi eventi.

Cerco di procurarmi appena posso il materiale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2013)

Gli spiriti potrebbero anche essere altre forme di vita, non necessariamente la testimonianza di una vita ultraterrena. Noi la vita la immaginiamo sempre nella nostra forma ma d'altronde i virus sono forme di vita, perché non potrebbero esisterne di gassose, ad esempio?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Sull'intenzionalità e Libet hai qualcos'altro da dirci?
> *
> Ps: Sulle potenzialità della mente sono molto scettico, voglio dire, al momento siamo sempre e solo nel congetturale quando asseriamo di poter controllare oggetti o cose simili...



ti saprei dire moltissimo, ma dovrei stare qui a scrivere mezza giornata 
L'esperimento comunque è importantissimo per gli studi scientifici e le teorie filosofiche sulla mente. Cos'è che scatena la reazione di neuroni diversi secondi prima della presa di coscienza di una nostra decisione? La mente? Perché noi percepiamo come atto intenzionale qualcosa che invece il "cervello ha deciso per noi" secondi prima, o meglio, qualcosa che il cervello "sa prima di noi"? 
Le maggiori critiche sono indirizzate verso la semplicità della scelta che l'esperimento proponeva: schiacciare un pulsante a destra o uno a sinistra. Praticamente una scelta casuale, non motivata. Tuttavia con le successive modifiche all'esperimento, la scelta è stata resa più complessa e soprattutto motivata. E i risultati erano praticamente gli stessi.
Balotelli che deve decidere se tirare il rigore a destra o sinistra? In realtà il cervello "sa già" quale decisione prenderà diversi secondi prima. Quindi anche decisioni che noi percepiamo come "istantanee" (Balotelli guarda dove si butta il portiere all'ultimo momento), nel nostro cervello sono decisioni "già prese".
Altra critica: chi ce lo dice che i neuroni che si attivano secondi prima siano proprio quelli della decisione, e non attività neurale di altro tipo? Risposta: hanno analizzato che i neuroni che si attivano secondi prima della presa di coscienza, sono in realtà proprio gli stessi che si attivano al momento della presa di coscienza.
E' un discorso un po' complesso e delicato, e comunque si finisce OT


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ti saprei dire moltissimo, ma dovrei stare qui a scrivere mezza giornata
> L'esperimento comunque è importantissimo per gli studi scientifici e le teorie filosofiche sulla mente. Cos'è che scatena la reazione di neuroni diversi secondi prima della presa di coscienza di una nostra decisione? La mente? Perché noi percepiamo come atto intenzionale qualcosa che invece il "cervello ha deciso per noi" secondi prima, o meglio, qualcosa che il cervello "sa prima di noi"?
> Le maggiori critiche sono indirizzate verso la semplicità della scelta che l'esperimento proponeva: schiacciare un pulsante a destra o uno a sinistra. Praticamente una scelta casuale, non motivata. Tuttavia con le successive modifiche all'esperimento, la scelta è stata resa più complessa e soprattutto motivata. E i risultati erano praticamente gli stessi.
> Balotelli che deve decidere se tirare il rigore a destra o sinistra? In realtà il cervello "sa già" quale decisione prenderà diversi secondi prima. Quindi anche decisioni che noi percepiamo come "istantanee" (Balotelli guarda dove si butta il portiere all'ultimo momento), nel nostro cervello sono decisioni "già prese".
> ...


Il fatto che una decisione sia presa prima della nostra presa di coscienza mica vuol dire necessariamente che sia presa dal cervello e non da noi? Voglio dire, il fatto che secondi prima il cervello già sappia cosa noi faremo potrebbe anche significare che noi già sappiamo cosa faremo, almeno a livello inconscio, a livello conscio invece ci sembrerà di prendere una decisione. Mi baso soltanto su quello che ci stiamo dicendo, eh, cioè non mi sembra che una scoperta del genere escluderebbe necessariamente il libero arbitrio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2013)

Vi è mai capitato di sentirvi osservati?


----------



## Doctore (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vi è mai capitato di sentirvi osservati?


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vi è mai capitato di sentirvi osservati?



No, quindi presumo che io sia un soggetto poco interessante per alieni e altra roba simile.


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vi è mai capitato di sentirvi osservati?



Ogni volta che dal buio vado verso la luce, in strada, sento delle presenze alle spalle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che dal buio vado verso la luce, in strada, sento delle presenze alle spalle


Appartieni al lato oscuro della forza


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Soffro di paralisi del sonno/illusioni ipnagogiche ormai da un pò di tempo ed è una cosa che non auguro a nessuno.


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appartieni al lato oscuro della forza



Ooooooh yeaaah


----------



## Doctore (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Soffro di paralisi del sonno/illusioni ipnagogiche ormai da un pò di tempo ed è una cosa che non auguro a nessuno.


Non so se ho la tua stessa situazione...A me capita appena mi addormento di vedere tipo un grosso ragno/insetto vicino al mio letto che corre verso il muro...La prima volta che mi è capitato mi sono ****** sotto e ho smontato mezza camera...diciamo che che ci ho fatto l abitudine...se capita non salto piu dal letto e poi mi riaddormento senza problemi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Soffro di paralisi del sonno/illusioni ipnagogiche ormai da un pò di tempo ed è una cosa che non auguro a nessuno.


Quindi ti capitano delle visioni? Ti andrebbe di raccontarle nel caso?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Soffro di paralisi del sonno/illusioni ipnagogiche ormai da un pò di tempo ed è una cosa che non auguro a nessuno.



Ti capita ogni notte???


----------



## Canonista (17 Ottobre 2013)

A me capita solo di sognare qualcosa e non riuscire a muovermi, ma mai da sveglio e cosciente...

Però se è la stessa sensazione che si prova risvegliandosi da un'anestesia totale (a me è capitato di svegliarmi prima del dovuto, cosciente, ma senza riuscire a muovermi, parlare, aprire totalmente gli occhi) è una cosa orribile!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Ottobre 2013)

a me capita di vedere le caramelle di candy crush che esplodono, è grave?


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Ottobre 2013)

Mi è capitata una cosa strana questa mattina, stavo dormendo ed improvvisamente ho sentito come se qualcuno mi avesse appena dato un colpetto in testa con la mano, mi sono svegliato ma non c'era nessuno in casa in quel momento. Bah....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ti capita ogni notte???



No, ogni notte no...però tipo due volte al mese si..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Praticamente capita che io sono sveglio e cosciente ma sono immobilizzato nel letto, non posso muovere gli arti ma il mio cervello è cosciente. Mi sento i polsi e le gambe legate, davanti al mio viso compare una presenze demoniaca che mi guarda e ride.
Inizio a sudare, tento di gridare ma qualunque sforzo faccia la mia voce "non esce".
Non è un sogno, è tutto perfettamente "reale".
La sensazione svanisce dopo una decina di secondi, è davvero brutta come cosa.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Ottobre 2013)

Non c'è da sottovalutarle ste cose, fossi in voi andrei ad una visita da un neurologo


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2013)

Brutta cosa. A me è capitato qualche volta nei sogni di tentare di parlare o gridare senza riuscirci, sono state sensazioni molto strane


----------



## SpottyTeux (18 Ottobre 2013)

Una volta mio cugino mi ha raccontato che (4/5 anni fa) con un suo amico per sbaglio erano entrati in una strada che portava ad un bosco e nel punto in cui la strada finiva e iniziava un sentiero sterrato tra dei cespugli hanno visto una specie di sagoma femminile quasi trasparente (leggermente illuminata) con i capelli legati in alto che fluttuava con il bacino in avanti e la testa più indietro rispetto al bacino (l ha vista di profilo).
Io inizialmente non ci credevo ma ho notato che ogni volta che mi racconta sta storia gli viene la pelle d'oca e la voce gli inizia a tremare.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Praticamente capita che io sono sveglio e cosciente ma sono immobilizzato nel letto, non posso muovere gli arti ma il mio cervello è cosciente. Mi sento i polsi e le gambe legate, davanti al mio viso compare una presenze demoniaca che mi guarda e ride.
> Inizio a sudare, tento di gridare ma qualunque sforzo faccia la mia voce "non esce".
> Non è un sogno, è tutto perfettamente "reale".
> La sensazione svanisce dopo una decina di secondi, è davvero brutta come cosa.



Mai sentita prima una roba del genere. Sarebbe una cosa "normalmente" scientifica, se non fosse per quella brutta presenza.

Per sdrammatizzare, c'è di peggio. Pensa se dovessi vedere immobile un rigore del mitra senza poter bestemmiare


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Inizio a sentire voci di notte. 
Credo sia lo stress legato al periodo, ma sto dormendo davvero male.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Inizio a sentire voci di notte.
> Credo sia lo stress legato al periodo, ma sto dormendo davvero male.



Che tipo di voci?


----------

